# HCO Scoutguard Trail Camera



## hoyt07 (Jul 14, 2006)

Looking for feedback on Scoutguard trail cameras. This last weekend i was talking to an outfitter, and he said that he liked them more than the moultree (which he found to have a slower trigger speed) and he liked them more then his cuddie backs...

just woundering what modle i should invest my money in...

thanks


----------



## gator chomp (Aug 30, 2008)

They're great. The video mode is their real strength along with great battery life. Add to that the size (about 5x3x2) and it makes for a great little camera. They get the small size because all of the programming is done with a plug in unit. The new models now allow you to view your SD card in the field with the programmer. Trigger speed is also pretty fast. As far as I know they only make 1 model.


----------



## gutterbuck (Feb 19, 2009)

I have not read anything bad about them.


----------



## cdmorten (Nov 23, 2006)

My archery shop gave it glowing reviews. The owner likes it better than any of his others and he has Stealth, Cuddieback and Moultrie. I think I'm buying one. I think you need to buy that little $40 box to go with it though. It doesn't seem to have a super tough case. 

By the way, he put his out in the field in Dec and he hasn't changed batteries yet and he said it's taken a ton of pics.


----------



## robinhedd (Sep 12, 2007)

*Scoutguard 550 is awesome.*

I had the Moultrie and some of my friends have the cuddebacks. They all have a slow trigger speed, but not the SG550. It takes awesome 5mp. pics, or great video, it is infared, and runs on AA batteries. This is a plus, u can buy them in bulk at Sam's very reasonable. My camera has been out since Christmas with the same batteries and still going strong. I can speak highly of the fast trigger speed. I will attach a pic of a running buck i got with mine. I ordered my SG550 from trailcampro.com for $199 free shipping and free 1gig. SD card.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Jun 7, 2008)

gator chomp said:


> They're great. The video mode is their real strength along with great battery life. Add to that the size (about 5x3x2) and it makes for a great little camera. They get the small size because all of the programming is done with a plug in unit. The new models now allow you to view your SD card in the field with the programmer. Trigger speed is also pretty fast. As far as I know they only make 1 model.


You can only view the pictures with the remote, not video. Still a great feature to have.


----------

